
Photoreal Roman Emperor Project - bkudria
https://medium.com/@voshart/photoreal-roman-emperor-project-236be7f06c8f
======
323454
Really cool! The accompanying article notes that the portraits are an attempt
to visualize the person at the time of their death, which makes you realize
how many of these emperors died very young.

